
Show HN: OpenArena Live – In-Browser Quake with Multiplayer Using WebRTC - hauxir
https://openarena.live/?src=hnn
======
leowoo91
Nice, I guess that's similar to QuakeJS
([http://www.quakejs.com](http://www.quakejs.com))

~~~
hauxir
yes, except this one allows to run the servers from the browser as well :)

------
hauxir
uses humblenet: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/06/introducing-humblenet-a-
cr...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/06/introducing-humblenet-a-cross-
platform-networking-library-that-works-in-the-browser/)

